# how many don`t use the screenwash these days ?



## dwmc (Jun 6, 2010)

since suffering from OCD i find i don`t use the screenwash anymore and rather just use a glass cleaner and cloth , the only time i will use it is just prior to washing it to stop the screenwash/water solutiong going stale . 

who else does this or have i totally lost the plot


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I try not to because of the white filth it throws all over the car so no mate you're not on your own :thumb:


----------



## Paul N (May 4, 2011)

di water ftw


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

I just use filtered water from my resin filter that i use when washing / rinsing. 

Simon


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

I do, especially when the weather gets worse otherwise I stop being able to see out the windscreen half way to work. Bit silly if you're at the point where you're scared to use the screenwash!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

I use TW Big Orange diluted with some deionised water in my screenwash.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

I still use "Shell all seasons screen wash" like it's going outta style (which it apparently is). 

My habit for keeping my screen clear via that method came long before my need to clean the car "properly".... also, despite now cleaning the car properly, I don't do it every day... so yeah... I use it so I can see where I'm going. Same reason I sometimes wipe down grotty mirrors with a cloth (not exactly TBM) halfway through a journey.

Might change when I get round to trying out my GTechniq glass kit mind.:thumb:


----------



## Lloydy (Jan 13, 2009)

I like a clean car but I would rather see out of the windscreen than worry about getter water over the car!

Probably some people that dont like using the brakes incase brakedust gathers on the wheels...........


----------



## geoff.mac (Oct 13, 2010)

:lol: @ ^^^^^^^^
a tad dangerous to not be using brakes and screenwashers. when I use my screen washers @ night the headlight washers come on and usually cover the bonnet in water no matter how I adjust them, but I'd rather see were I was going than worry about watermarks :thumb:


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Lloydy said:


> I like a clean car but I would rather see out of the windscreen than worry about getter water over the car!
> 
> Probably some people that dont like using the brakes incase brakedust gathers on the wheels...........


:lol:


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

I must admit the MINI has poor water channels when it comes to getting rid of windscreen washer fluid. If I use the wipers when driving It tends to go straight onto both the passenger and drivers side glass leaving steaks etc.

I only use the washers when I come to a standstill at a set of lights now :thumb:


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

I hardly ever use them in summer, more in winter to help defrost the screeen. 

So there is always a good mix of screenwash in the bottle and it prevents it from freezing in Winter causing the bottle to potentially crack.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

In fine weather i prefer to clean and prep the screen before i leave on a journey. dribbles and runs all over the place from the washer jets look unsightly.

if its raining i dont care how much mess they make.

I confess i hate using my brakes too because of the dust, but usually only when someone elses actions lead to me having to brake suddenly. normal braking is just par for the course.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

DI water and Halfords Apple screenwash at the correct dilutions avoids any problems like a few above ^^^


----------



## Method Man (Aug 28, 2009)

A clear screen for me is imperative so it's Halfrauds equivalent to Rain-X for me and as much screen wash as necessary.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Method Man said:


> A clear screen for me is imperative so it's Halfrauds equivalent to Rain-X for me and as much screen wash as necessary.


agreed, i personally use Carlack glass sealant, but i've been experiencing problems with runs from the washers them selves, which leaves streaks on the bonnet. perhaps my dilution is a bit strong.


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

I don't use the screenwash unless it's absolutely neccessary for the reasons above :$


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

dixon75 said:


> I confess i hate using my brakes too because of the dust,


Me too. I tend to accelerate just so I'm touching the bumper of the car in front, then I can use their brakes to slow me down, or sometimes I stick my foot out the door onto the road  Bloody brake dust:devil:


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

I've pulled the fuse on the headlamp washers as IMHO they do nothing buy make the bonnet wet. Still use the windscreen washers though.

Was the original q who uses screen wash?. 

You should all put some windscreen wash in as it will stop bacteria growing in the warm conditions, more so if you don't use it much. Aside from the smell you can get you might also end up with an algae filled tank, blocked hoses and worse bacterial nastys like legionella which you could then end up spraying randomly out for yourself and others to breath in.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

SteveyG said:


> Me too. I tend to accelerate just so I'm touching the bumper of the car in front, then I can use their brakes to slow me down, or sometimes I stick my foot out the door onto the road  Bloody brake dust:devil:


Lol. I love brake dust, shows I've had a good drive .

Just use some qd after driving to keep wheels nice if your that bothered. I do now and again.

Might try a California wheel duster if the wifes been listening to my hints and gets me it for my birthday


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

i have to agree with ninja.. halfords apple or lemon screen wash is the way forward.. never freezes in winter either. unlike a good few of them. used it for last 3 years(my washer bottle hasn't run dry yet in the 7 months to refill so has whatever nissan put in it lol..

also my headlight washers come out on every 5th screen wash so they normally wet the bonnet a bit.. need to get a DI filter or something..


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

i filled mine with some AG screenwash when i bought the car and well its still there nearly 3 years on used it once i think over the winter on a 400 mile round trip


----------



## Method Man (Aug 28, 2009)

Just as an amusing side anecdote, when I started work as a labourer in the early 1980s the blokes I worked with were very funny but complete animals. 

One gag that kept them amused for hours was to angle the nearside washer jet towards the pavement. When an attractive girl walked by, yep you've guessed it, on came the washers to give them a good dousing. The van would be sufficiently far away when they realised they'd been squirted that we didn't get caught. 

Needless to say all this was accompanied by lots of leering and general "frottering".


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

Method Man said:


> Just as an amusing side anecdote, when I started work as a labourer in the early 1980s the blokes I worked with were very funny but complete animals.
> 
> One gag that kept them amused for hours was to angle the nearside washer jet towards the pavement. When an attractive girl walked by, yep you've guessed it, on came the washers to give them a good dousing. The van would be sufficiently far away when they realised they'd been squirted that we didn't get caught.
> 
> Needless to say all this was accompanied by lots of leering and general "frottering".


ive been known to do this to my mates cars without them knowing :devil:


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

I use screenwash, I prefer to see where I'm going.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

you need screenwash, to clean the bugs and road grime....

Any screen wash does the job.


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

martyp said:


> I hardly ever use them in summer, more in winter to help defrost the screeen.
> 
> *So there is always a good mix of screenwash in the bottle and it prevents it from freezing in Winter causing the bottle to potentially crack.*


Couldn't agree more. Plus, if like me, your MOT is due mid winter, a frozen bottle is an MOT failure, as washers won't work 

I keep it as weak as I can get away with as I religiously clean my glass with AG products.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

nick.s said:


> Couldn't agree more. Plus, if like me, your MOT is due mid winter, a frozen bottle is an MOT failure, as washers won't work


I've always thought they should have the washer fluid bottle in some kind of jacket or route some of the coolant or oil pipes around the bottle to help defrost the bottle in the winter.

The winter before last was so cold I don't think I could use the washers for about 5 weeks. I ended up having to keep a bottle of screen wash in the car so I could throw some out the window onto the windscreen.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

SteveyG said:


> I've always thought they should have the washer fluid bottle in some kind of jacket or route some of the coolant or oil pipes around the bottle to help defrost the bottle in the winter.
> 
> The winter before last was so cold I don't think I could use the washers for about 5 weeks. I ended up having to keep a bottle of screen wash in the car so I could throw some out the window onto the windscreen.


Worst is when it defrosts from engine heat, but the screen is cold... Goes like soapy fried egg on contact :wall:


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

SteveyG said:


> I've always thought they should have the washer fluid bottle in some kind of jacket or route some of the coolant or oil pipes around the bottle to help defrost the bottle in the winter.
> 
> The winter before last was so cold I don't think I could use the washers for about 5 weeks. I ended up having to keep a bottle of screen wash in the car so I could throw some out the window onto the windscreen.


See now that is just common sense!

A heated washer bottle wouldn't cost much to install, a simple element like one would find on a demister, simple wiring.....yet oh so useful.


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

Thanks to Nanolex glass sealant I don't need to clean a dirty windscreen with screenwash


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

SteveyG said:


> I've always thought they should have the washer fluid bottle in some kind of jacket or route some of the coolant or oil pipes around the bottle to help defrost the bottle in the winter.
> 
> The winter before last was so cold I don't think I could use the washers for about 5 weeks. I ended up having to keep a bottle of screen wash in the car so I could throw some out the window onto the windscreen.


i done similar with de icer.. kept a can in the glove box.. if the window got a bit frosty i sprayed it out the window lol...(only when stopped though)


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

Safety over vanity every day of the week. 1:1 ratio in the winter and normally just top up with water from spring till the following winter usually see's me through but then I do have a 5.8lt washer bottle on the Vec now.


----------



## Lloydy (Jan 13, 2009)

I just use the screenwash at the petrol stations for £1 for a quick top up or I just stick loads of Halfords stuff in, as long as it cleans the window and I can see where I am going and not crash into anything then I really do not care, I would use my own urine if I really had to! The smell would be a little awkward after every spray but I would feel safe in the knowledge I could see.


----------



## Keith_sir (Jun 27, 2011)

Dont use screenwash. It's never dirty enough and with CG's citrus shampoo, i dont even need to use wipers when raining.


----------



## Lovescars (Dec 17, 2010)

if your feared to use screenwash and you can hardly see out the window you should get help lol


----------



## dwmc (Jun 6, 2010)

i could of worded it better in 1st post but guess i`ll have to spell it out a wee bit better , 

with keeping the car clean and looking after it bare in mind which site we`re on , who out there finds they don`t use the screen wash to clear windows from the like of dust / pollen and the dreaded bird sh1te , by this i meant due to keeping it clean from washing the windowscreen is pretty much clean all the time . 
obviously i got screen wash in washer bottle although if when i wanna go out in the car after it`s been parked up for a while rather than spray getting everywhere i prefer to give the windscreen a quick spray with glass cleaner . 
time of year is playing it`s part aswell and whats even better if the heavy dowpours we`ve been getting , best touchless wash you can get and it`s free :lol:


----------



## Lloydy (Jan 13, 2009)

This makes more sense

I will drive with it dusty if need be and hang on as long as possible if it starts raining as not to use the wipers but then safety mode kicks in

I would rather clean the dust of before hand


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Use the VAG screenwash, sorry but safety first clean car second i wanna see were i'm going before how my shiney car will look water marked.


----------



## bgm46 (Dec 23, 2008)

Grizzle said:


> Use the VAG screenwash, sorry but safety first clean car second i wanna see were i'm going before how my shiney car will look water marked.


Why VAG? best stuff?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

bgm46 said:


> Why VAG? best stuff?


Nah got 10x1 litre bottle's for £20 lol

But i would say it is pretty good, not as good as 1z

http://www.einszett.co.uk/Kristallklar-Premium.php


----------



## bgm46 (Dec 23, 2008)

Grizzle said:


> But i would say it is pretty good, not as good as 1z
> 
> http://www.einszett.co.uk/Kristallklar-Premium.php


Never heard of it but will order and try :thumb:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

bgm46 said:


> Never heard of it but will order and try :thumb:


tis good but dont use it in winter it freezes up dead easily


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

I would never not use screenwash. To be honest if your windscreen is dirty it's most likely the rest of the car is as well. I just aim the washer nozzles slightly lower so they only spray the windscreen instead of the roof and the car behind.


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

I tend not to bother with the screen wash unless I have to, just because one pull of the washer switch automatically activates the wipers for three passes, the first pass usually swiping away the wash before it's even got half way up the damn screen, the second and third passes then just graunch across leaving a nice smear. Another example of useless 'labour saving' sh1te or gadgetry that manufacturers fit to vehicles these days, and actually make things worse. Think I can manage to give the washer switch a good pull, let the fluid spread up the screen a bit and then give the wipers a flick, all by myself thank you. Same as how I can see when I need to turn the lights on, or the windscreen wipers when it's raining, and how I can remember to turn my own indicators off. Much better and more useful would be to route a coolant pipe around the bottle to heat the fluid as mentioned earlier.
Maybe it was designed by a short ar vertically challenged person rather than someone tall and unusually handsome like myself, who looks out of the upper part of the screen :wall:


----------



## pebblemonkey (Jan 30, 2011)

I've started using Fairy liquid in my engine instead of oil. I find it keeps the engine so much cleaner with a nice citrus smell from the exhaust.
Also thinking of not using my brakes. Will this stop my alloys getting covered in brake dust?:lol:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

multipla mick said:


> i tend not to bother with the screen wash unless i have to, just because one pull of the washer switch automatically activates the wipers for three passes, the first pass usually swiping away the wash before it's even got half way up the damn screen, the second and third passes then just graunch across leaving a nice smear. Another example of useless 'labour saving' sh1te or gadgetry that manufacturers fit to vehicles these days, and actually make things worse. Think i can manage to give the washer switch a good pull, let the fluid spread up the screen a bit and then give the wipers a flick, all by myself thank you. Same as how i can see when i need to turn the lights on, or the windscreen wipers when it's raining, and how i can remember to turn my own indicators off. Much better and more useful would be to route a coolant pipe around the bottle to heat the fluid as mentioned earlier.
> Maybe it was designed by a short ar vertically challenged person rather than someone tall and *an ultimate**ugly bloke* like myself, who looks out of the *side window as i drift around in my multipla :thumb:*


efa...


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Hurdygurdyikeameatballsaunaabbary bloke said:


> efa...


Hoi oi oi, you behave yourself, you... you... Volvo driver you  Besides, I don't have the magnificent Multipla anymore


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Pahhaha what do you have now? 

And I am a gd person


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Ninja59 said:


> Pahhaha what do you have now?
> 
> And I am a gd person


Good person? my ar5e Oh ok :thumb: :lol:

Well I own a Vivaro van, but it is currently stood down from duties until further notice and I decide whether to keep it (and the business) or flog it and get a car or... go back to a motorbike again


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

Laurie.J.M said:


> instead of the roof and the car behind.


I will sometimes use washers if the car behind me is too close. Acts as a deterrent to stop them following so closely.

Anyway, I try to use the washers when I am stationary to stop going it everywhere, rather than whilst on the move. It's easiest before you set off say from traffic lights. As above, safety is the overriding factor so will happily use the washers when required.

Is there any truth in windscreen washer fluid stripping LSP?


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

stealthwolf said:


> I will sometimes use washers if the car behind me is too close. Acts as a deterrent to stop them following so closely.
> 
> Anyway, I try to use the washers when I am stationary to stop going it everywhere, rather than whilst on the move. It's easiest before you set off say from traffic lights. As above, safety is the overriding factor so will happily use the washers when required.
> 
> Is there any truth in windscreen washer fluid stripping LSP?


depends on many factors :lol: what lsp its age yadder yadder

the strngth of the fluid it goes on


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

SteveyG said:


> *I do, especially when the weather gets worse otherwise I stop being able to see out the windscreen half way to work*. Bit silly if you're at the point where you're scared to use the screenwash!


I think this is a given mate - I'm not referring to this. I am referring to the fact that if I really don't have to then i won't


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Feb 22, 2010)

I will hang on as long as I can before using screenwash.
I would rather wipe my screen with a cloth and glass cleaner. However common sense does kick in and I use it when it is needed.

As for the "One touch of the washer gives you three passes of the wipers", you can cancel them out by turning the wipers on and off again quickly during the first pass. This gives you just the one pass.

I use 100% screen wash in the Winter and top up with weaker solution in the Summer. This stops any freezing issues. it also cuts through the cack a bit better when I do use the wipers.

I use Rain-X on the screen so any drizzle gets blown off rather than using the wipers, but again I will use them when they arte needed.


----------



## LiveWire88 (Sep 5, 2009)

In the 3 years I have owned my car not once have I used the screen washers.

I dont do any long distance driving in my car (for that I use the misses TDI) so the screen never gets dirty enough to need to, saying that if the screen did get dirty enough I wouldnt think twice about not using screenwash. (how else you gonna clean it whilst driving along a road?)


----------



## trebor127 (Aug 13, 2009)

Safety 1st, clean car 2nd as has been said. I'm using some apple scented screen wash from Lidl and find it quite good TBH. Need to angle my headlamp washers down though as they clean more of my bonnet than the lamps at the moment :wall:


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

IPA and deionised water with a tiny hint of APC.


----------



## atd (May 28, 2011)

For those who are using plain/DI water for screenwash - I'm led to believe this can be an incredibly bad idea.

The theory being that with no chemicals in the water, lots of nasties are allowed to grow in the otherwise stagnant water - some of which can be rather harmful to you if you're using your washers with your windows open etc.

I always have screenwash in my car, and when I had black cars, I'd probably try and avoid using them unless I had to - favouring a glass cleaner and an old MF next time I stopped, but I'm quite fussy when it comes to visibility and there is no way I'd let my want to keep the car clean obscure my need to be able to see out the windscreen.


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

I don't use the screenwash unless I really HAVE to...But my windscreen is treated with CG glass sealant and that usually do the jobb when it rain. Contaminants doesn't cling at all and if I do get some bug splatter I use a MF and some NXT glasscleaner


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

I use a weak mix of denatured alcohol (methylated spirit over there) plus a splash of Flash/fabreeze APC to make it smell a bit sweeter.


----------

